# My budgie's skin problem URGENT!



## ardaboyalx (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi,my budgie "Fıstık" has a skin problem but I am not sure what to do.He started looking like this 3 days ago,
I searched about his problem and I think he is moulting roughly.Three days ago at first I thought his eyes were infected I bought eye drop(gentagut and terramycin) and use it for three days but it didnt work.Then I found other people , who has seen this problem at their budgies.they've decided that their budgie have moulting disease.
İs it moulting disease if its then what should I do to solve it?

(!):Fıstık is a incredibly naughty boy,He stands upside down on the cage and sings often and nothing has changed since this situation occurred he is still energetic(I have read that normally when a budgie is moulting, they are aggressive and quiet, but that didn't happen.)
vets are mostly good at diseases related to cats and dogs so I wanted to ask the experts on this site before taking it to the vet.
And I dropped multivitamin dropps to his water.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Fıstık looks as if he has some pin feathers on top of his head but the area around his eye looks bare and his head looks wet. Did he bathe right before these pictures were taken?

Moulting is not a "disease" it is something all birds go through a couple times a year when they shed old feathers which are replaced by new ones.

Budgie Molting
*
*Miserable Molting*

*How long have you had Fıstık ?
What are you feeding him?

Proper nutrition is very important for your budgie.
If your budgie is getting a nutritional diet, it should not need supplemental vitamins.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*

*Quality Seed Mix*

*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*

*The cage you have him in looks to be much too small. He needs to have natural wood perches to prevent pressure sores and a variety of toys.*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

